# Rear O2 Sensor



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

Just replaced the distributor last week and the car has been running good. Today the Rear O2 sensor code came up on my check engine light. Is there any relationship to the distributor being replaced?
I know the mechanics adjusted the timing. Does this sensor tyoically go bad or is it likely a bad contact or dirty?
Car is still running good.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

You can buy 02 sensor online for about $115 and install it yourself. It's easy.Then reset the memory on OBD.
This sensor goes bad often.


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

Agoudine said:


> You can buy 02 sensor online for about $115 and install it yourself. It's easy.Then reset the memory on OBD.
> This sensor goes bad often.


Is it likely to cause drivability issues after a while or is it just an emissions thing?


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Rear 02 sensor is designed mostly for environment saving purpose, unlike the front 02 sensor. So it's not very big problem,but I suggest to replace it at first opportunity.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The rear O2 is mainly for emissions because it monitors the catalyst efficiency.

Troy


----------

